# Easton Community Centre



## bristol_citizen (Apr 10, 2005)

Has anyone got an opinion on Easton Community Centre?

Here's a link to get you started...

http://bristol.indymedia.org/newswire/display/22287/index.php


----------



## WasGeri (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know what to think, really. I've read a lot of the stuff on Bristol Indymedia, and it seems like a classic case of mismanagement and/or fraudulent practices going on. If there had been a regular audit of the books, this just wouldn't have been allowed to happen. It's interesting to me because I know Robin Moss and Rupert Daniel from my days in the Labour Party (although not well enough to comment on whether they've been up to anything dodgy) and I know Roy Norris as he went out with a friend of mine for a quite a while.


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 10, 2005)

Thread about ECC here.


----------



## fat hamster (Apr 10, 2005)

From the report on Indymedia:


> Many council tax payers will now be left wondering why an organisation with no audited accounts, a lack of professional financial support and - by the management team’s own admission - having no management accounts but “boxes and boxes of paper” instead was allowed to continue receiving tax-payers money.


As the chair of a neighbouring (much smaller) community group I want to point out that it's much easier to get funding for exciting projects than for "core" activites like admin and accounting.  I'm not seeking to justify the mismanagement at ECC, but I can imagine how easily it happened...


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 10, 2005)

The ECC thing looks to me like a classic case of arrogance and mis management by people who thought that thier jobs as public servants spending public money meant that they were above worrying about the real world of profit and loss.  Perhaps they thought they were fire proof cos the council funded them and would bail them out whatever.

It is amusing that one of the managemnt team was a 'Dick Turpin', hoho.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Apr 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It's interesting to me because I know Robin Moss and Rupert Daniel from my days in the Labour Party (although not well enough to comment on whether they've been up to anything dodgy)



Really? And did they know each other? And how long ago are we talking?


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 12, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> The ECC thing looks to me like a classic case of arrogance and mis management by people who thought that thier jobs as public servants spending public money meant that they were above worrying about the real world of profit and loss.  Perhaps they thought they were fire proof cos the council funded them and would bail them out whatever.



I don't know anything about this specific case, but as a now ex council employee i can finally state that that analysis of the general ethos couldn't be more accurate if it tried.


----------



## WasGeri (Apr 12, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Really? And did they know each other? And how long ago are we talking?



Late 80s/early 90s. I'm not sure if they knew each other as Rupert was in Bristol West LP and Robin Moss would have been in Bristol East LP. I can't say I knew either of them particularly well.


----------



## fat hamster (May 9, 2005)

Info from Indymedia via the Bristol Social Forum e-list - may be of interest to those local to ECC:


> The following info comes from
> http://bristol.indymedia.org/newswire/display/22698/index.php
> Please note there is now a sign on the notice board outside the Easton
> Community Centre giving info on this meet. The ECC is at Kilburn St, off
> ...


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 16, 2005)

From the Voscur e-bulletin:



> The Future Of Easton Community Centre
> 
> Hear proposals for the future management of Easton Community Centre. On Tuesday 20th September, there will be 2 chances to hear from organisations bidding for the management of the Centre, at either 2pm or 7pm, in the main hall, Easton Community Centre, Kilburn Road, Easton BS5 6AW. The bids will also be displayed in the main foyer until Friday 23rd September for comments and feedback.
> 
> Contact: Ian Quaife (BCC Community Development) Tel. 0117 903 6413


----------

